# Marsh Critter Mice *lots of pictures*



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

I haven't been on here in like 6+ months. Just wanted to share all of our mice (our meaning my sister and I). Marsh Critters is our farm name  Only two have names (hard to come up with any). My sister wants to work on Black and Black Tans mainly. I love Selfs and Tans.

Starting with Oldest to youngest:








#1-Short Hair Blue Tan Doe (I've posted a pic of her on here before)








#2-Short Hair Satin BEW Doe (Tsurara, I've posted a pic of her on here before)








#3-Short Hair Satin Champagne Tan Buck (Kobucha, I've posted a pic of him on here before)








#4-Short Hair Satin (is her color Straw?) Doe; dam is Tsurara and sire is Kobucha








#5-Short Hair Black Tan Doe; dam is #1








#6-Short Hair Dove Tan Doe; dam is #1








#7-Short Hair Silver or Dove Tan Doe; dam is #1 and sire is Kobucha








#8-Champagne Tan (she has sort of shaggy hair) Doe; dam is #1 and sire is Kobucha








#9-Short Hair Satin PEW Doe; dam is Tsurara and sire is a Short Hair Satin Brindle








#10-Short Hair Satin PEW Buck; dam is Tsurara and sire is a Short Hair Satin Brindle








#11-Short Hair Satin BEW Doe; dam is Tsurara and sire is a Short Hair Satin Brindle








#12-Short Hair Satin Orange Doe; dam is Tsurara and sire is a Short Hair Satin Brindle

The ones under here came from surprise litters. Sister didn't take the young buck out soon enough so she had an explosion of babies. The sire is a Short Hair Black Tan. I'm really not sure who goes to what mom tho. The Satins were a nice surprise 








#13-Short Hair Black Tan Doe








#14-Short Hair Mismarked Black/Tan Doe








#15-Short Hair Mismarked Black/Tan Doe








#16-Short Hair Satin Champagne Tan Doe








#17-Short Hair Satin Tan (is she Silver?) Doe








#18-Short Hair Satin Chocolate Tan Doe


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Aww, such cuties  #11, the BEW doe is just to die for :love1


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

Some lovely mice you have there, I particularly like number 4, such a striking orange shade.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

The BEWs are simply divine! Thank you so much for sharing with us!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I think#17 is silver;l very nice. You have some lovely mousies! #11 is glowing with health (not that any of them are lacking in that regard) her coat is so smooth and luminous.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, #4 is great. The only oranges I've seen around here have pink eyes. I'd love one like yours.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Doesn't it always go like that? We always want what we haven't got.


----------

